

Rewriting your test suite in Clojure in 24 hours - arohner
http://blog.circleci.com/?p=66

======
AlexBaranosky
In the vein of mmullis' suggestion, I've successfully used Emacs batch mode to
reformat huge Runa code bases. I blogged about it here:
[http://www.lispplusplus.com/2013/10/mass-clojure-file-
format...](http://www.lispplusplus.com/2013/10/mass-clojure-file-formatting-
with-emacs-batch-mode.html)

------
mmullis
Did you consider using Emacs batch mode for re-indenting the source in bulk?

------
AdamWynne
curious as to why you guys left Midje (I use clojure.test as well). What
plugins/infrastructure were you missing?

~~~
lemming
For me, this is the essential bit: _clojure.test is simpler and less magical_.
You can read the clojure.test source code and understand it in an hour or so -
the trickiest bit is the extension system (e.g. throws?). Midje has a lot of
really dark macro magic and the code is... complex.

